# BRIDGESTONE MB-0 Zip Score #522



## firebird (Jan 5, 2009)

I am an avid Vintage BMX collector and frequent the BMX sites but a good freind of mine has gotten me into Vintage Mountain Bike collecting and man I have a new adiction. Anyway I have picked up a couple of cool vintage bikes but this was my first real big score and I need a set of tires. So my question is are there any ONZA Rips out there NOS???????
Thanks Rick

I would post a pic but I dont know how to down size them.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

What a new year this has been...

Well congrats on the bike(s) but this forum is not a store. Perhaps if you have something valuable to trade, you can post something up in the trade thread. Otherwise, read the stickies and good luck.


----------



## firebird (Jan 5, 2009)

So you are saying I cant ask a question about a Vintage Mountain Bike on a Vintage Mountain Bike Forum??????? Anyway here is a Pic and thanks for the welcome to the site I think I will go back to BMX


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

And do some VERY simple homework and you'll find that they are available on a certain auction site.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Of course you can. Just don't expect to go around demanding parts. If you just were generally wondering if they are around, then I would say, "yes."

And I, for one, would love to see pics of your vintage bikes! 

What other vintage bikes did you get?


----------



## firebird (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats all I did was ask a question I was not demanding anything. This is the first one that I have picked up that I would like to restore and tires for these things are not as easy to get as they are in the BMX community.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

ooh, someones pretty testy tonight..


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hmm... yes. Sorry.

So, firebird, the blackwall ones are available. Check online. Sorry to jump on you. I do love your bike...so much so that I have one too.


----------



## firebird (Jan 5, 2009)

The others are a Nishiki Alein, Mongoose All Terrian Pro and an old Fisher I will post more pics tommorow.
Rick


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

firebird said:


> The others are a Nishiki Alein, Mongoose All Terrian Pro and an old Fisher I will post more pics tommorow.
> Rick


nice variety..I've got an MB1, Alien and an old Mongoose too. Post pics of the Goose if you can. What year is your Alien? Pics too?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

And a ride report once you get some tires on the zip.:thumbsup:


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

firebird said:


> I need a set of tires. So my question is are there any ONZA Rips out there NOS???????


NIce find, a 1990, and what appears to be all original parts, except the pedals and bottle cages (though maybe period?). You even have uncut gray Ritchey grips.

Look for Ritchey Megabite tires if you want to stay original, though they're hard to find.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

firebird said:


> I a good freind of mine has gotten me into Vintage Mountain Bike collecting and man I have a new adiction.


You're fcuked. Actually, I think vintage MTB's are cheaper than the vintage BMX arena, so you should be ok.

Great pick up, but I believe some tan wall Ritchey Mega-Bites would be the correct tire.

What sfgirl is implying is that 'wanted' posts are not allowed in the forums and to just be mindful of it. We also tend to get a lot of people asking questions that are answered in the sticky up top.

I thought I saw some OnZa Rip tires on eBay recently. I assume you checked there?

Welcome.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

And raise that seat up!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

That's a cool Zip! I think the Rip/Rail tires are covered. If you want brand new, vintage skinwalls, check with First Flight bikes on the Panaracer Timbuk II. Otherwise, it's a matter of checking Ebay often...


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

avid vintage BMX fan here myself! And here's my 94 MB1


----------



## mb2good (Jan 2, 2009)

I have an 1992 MB-1 also. I think these are nice bikes. I've had experience with owning an MB-1, MB-2, and MB-3, and an MB-4 from 1990 through 1992.


----------



## firebird (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow thanks for all the help and the great bike pics. I did not have time after work today for pics of the others but here is a pic of the MB-0 after being tore down completely and buffed out. Here is how it is coming man this thing is going to come out mint. And I did buy the ONZA Black walls on the bay even know I wanted Skin walls I think they will look great.


----------



## bigsbymalone (Oct 11, 2005)

*elitist posters*

I'm with the firebird. Sfgirl is a bit of a notch. Keep doing what you're doing. Maybe she missed the birkenstock sale down in the bay. Nice bikes by the way.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Fantastic find! keep the progress pics coming!


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> And raise that seat up!


He's coming from BMX, it's too high


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bigsbymalone said:


> I'm with the firebird. Sfgirl is a bit of a notch. Keep doing what you're doing. Maybe she missed the birkenstock sale down in the bay. Nice bikes by the way.


She apologized, so relax and take the time to read the entire thread.


----------



## RockitJeff (Oct 8, 2005)

funny.. i was eyeballing that MB-0 back in '90. bought a klein attitude instead. but the MB-0 is an uber-lite steel frame; bike came in at about 23 lbs i recall.......


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Don't feel bad firebird I got ripped a new one the first time I posted here as well. Some folks take this forum way too seriously. That bike looks great after you cleaned it up. Vintage BMX prices are insane now. I had a 83 GJS Freestyle that I bought for around 200 bucks. It took me months to save up for it. My father sold it when I was in the Army for 20 dollars. It would be worth about 2-3 grand now in the condition it was in with the parts it had. I had a Hutch too but that was stolen.


----------



## lawnornament (Jan 14, 2009)

*more bastardly*

I also picked up a zip recently that had been "hybridized". When I picked it up it had also had a gel seat, a rack, and a kick-stand!

I am no purist but I want to change the stem, bars, and tires back to something close to stock so that the bike will feel like it should.

So far, I have only changed the gel saddle out for a turbo.

But I am dying to find a ritchey force comp stem like the one that you see above.

Please let me know, anyone, if you have one sitting in the garage.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

I have one! ...but it's black. ...and it has the integrated hanger.

Sorry.

What bar are you running?

Lose the bar ends. Pronto.

EDIT: ...and lower that stem until you get the Force.


----------



## RockitJeff (Oct 8, 2005)

hairstream said:


> Lose the bar ends.


bar ends were not OEM, but i added them to my Klein Attitude in '90. They were not yet commercially available, but rather custom welded (by Frank the Welder of Yeti fame?). I paid $120 or more.... but loved em then. still love bars ends, damn it


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

RockitJeff said:


> bar ends were not OEM, but i added them to my Klein Attitude in '90. They were not yet commercially available, but rather custom welded (by Frank the Welder of Yeti fame?). I paid $120 or more.... but loved em then. still love bars ends, damn it


I'll have to have a talk with Frank.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

firebird said:


> ... gotten me into Vintage Mountain Bike collecting and man I have a new adiction.


Only to be overcome by a more powerful addiction ... eB.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

holden said:


> Only to be overcome by a more powerful addiction ... eB.


yeah, maybe he can teach us how to get rid of this nasty addiction that quickly 

Carsten


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

firebird said:


> I am an avid Vintage BMX collector and frequent the BMX sites but a good freind of mine has gotten me into Vintage Mountain Bike collecting and man I have a new adiction. Anyway I have picked up a couple of cool vintage bikes but this was my first real big score and I need a set of tires. So my question is are there any ONZA Rips out there NOS???????
> Thanks Rick
> 
> I would post a pic but I dont know how to down size them.


You getting out of MTB collecting already?


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> You getting out of MTB collecting already?


I was about to ask that myself.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

The more things change, the more they stay the same.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

ftw?


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

*Troll*

Ha, the bike is on Ebay!


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

and this illustrates _why_ we eat our young . . .


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

I happen to know Firebird from the BMX world. He's a great guy but not someone who holds on to things for long periods of time. For him the thrill of the hunt seems to be the thing and he is a heck of a hunter! Doesn't mean he doesn't care about the bikes or isn't a true enthusiast. Looks like he listed that bike for a very reasonable starting bid. It's not like he came on here asking for a value on the bike. The truth is he came on and shared a cool bike asked about some tires and got some lame attitude (later apologized for). He's probably out scoring a Ritchey or Cunningham right now.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bmxcollector said:


> The truth is he came on and shared a cool bike asked about some tires and got some lame attitude (later apologized for). He's probably out scoring a Ritchey or Cunningham right now.


Not so lame, really. Get over it. I did.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah, I saw it on ebay too. He's got better pics of it posted here though. It's funny how many people use poor photos on ebay.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bmxcollector said:


> I happen to know Firebird from the BMX world. He's a great guy but not someone who holds on to things for long periods of time. For him the thrill of the hunt seems to be the thing and he is a heck of a hunter! Doesn't mean he doesn't care about the bikes or isn't a true enthusiast. Looks like he listed that bike for a very reasonable starting bid. It's not like he came on here asking for a value on the bike. The truth is he came on and shared a cool bike asked about some tires and got some lame attitude (later apologized for). He's probably out scoring a Ritchey or Cunningham right now.


Its all good. Had he pillaged us for info and then listed it...it wouldn't have gone over well.

He was stoked on the score and I found it interesting how quickly it it the market again. Thats all. No more to it than that.


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Its all good. Had he pillaged us for info and then listed it...it wouldn't have gone over well.
> 
> Totally understood and agreed with.
> 
> Flipping bikes is often best done with as little board involvement as possible.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bmxcollector said:


> Rumpfy said:
> 
> 
> > Its all good. Had he pillaged us for info and then listed it...it wouldn't have gone over well.
> ...


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

bmxcollector said:


> Rumpfy said:
> 
> 
> > Flipping bikes is often best done with as little board involvement as possible.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

-Anomie- said:


> True. It's one thing to state your intent up front and let everyone know you need info on a bike you aren't familiar with to create an accurate auction. Some may be willing to help out, others won't, but at least we all know what's going on. In the past, we've had people "mine the board" for info as if they were a new collector, and then turn around and put direct quotes from posts here in their ad. We are all happy to help out anyone new to the VRC "scene", but we generally don't take kindly to those who are only interested in profiting from freely given info.


Information that is given "freely" is given *free *of any conditions on how it is used.

If I provide some accurate info or just my opinion about a vintage bike and that info is passed on to other interested parties then I consider it to be a *good thing* - just my opinion.

I don't think you are speaking for the whole board when you say "we" as I just noticed that a Moderator just 'mined the board to create an accurate auction.' http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=487586 Like I said, I don't have a problem w/it...hopefully the information will be *useful to the end user* :thumbsup: something that you completely ignore.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

willy2004 said:


> I don't think you are speaking for the whole board when you say "we" as I just noticed that a Moderator just 'mined the board to create an accurate auction.'


But not *the* moderator. 

Personally I don't think a move toward making this group into Antique Road Show is a good thing. I've got the passion and I know a lot of others do to. I sell my share of stuff, but I often get the impression that these pump the information posts are just about the money. Weak sauce.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

bushpig said:


> But not *the* moderator.
> 
> Personally I don't think a move toward making this group into Antique Road Show is a good thing. I've got the passion and I know a lot of others do to. I sell my share of stuff, but I often get the impression that these pump the information posts are just about the money. Weak sauce.


A moderator of MTBR, excuse me.

Hopefully I made it clear that I have no prob whatsoever w/what the Mod did - my comment/observation is that it is totally inconsistent w/the rules laid out for other users.

Regarding ebay and CL listings: It should come as no surprise that a Seller who is selling an item wants to know what the item is so that it can be accurately described. If he makes more money from the listing because the description is somewhat accurate then bless him. Would you prefer that he throw the vintage item away or just list it w/some vague description? This might help you get a better deal on it, right? 

Can someone remind me of the reason why "outing" current vintage items for sale on ebay or CL is discouraged? How about if it is a fair deal or a great deal? Tell me that it has nothing to do w/your desire to pick up the item at a reduced cost - so that you can hoard it or flip it for a profit. Not that there is anything wrong w/this.

In the case of the OP, he was looking for a line on some Onza Rips - my simple advice is to look at ebay item 110343625924 I can't see how the OP was mining the board for info or seeking to profit in any way by asking this question...just my opinion.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

willy2004 said:


> A moderator of MTBR, excuse me. .......... ....I can't see how the OP was mining the board for info or seeking to profit in any way by asking this question...just my opinion.


I like this guy :thumbsup:


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

willy2004 said:


> A moderator of MTBR, excuse me.
> 
> Hopefully I made it clear that I have no prob whatsoever w/what the Mod did - my comment/observation is that it is totally inconsistent w/the rules laid out for other users.
> 
> ...


It is about the hunt, some guys on this board have great stories about the lengths they went to acquire a long sought after bike. Whether you are hunting for vintage bikes or deer its not in the spirit of the moment to leak out any information of where to find the best spot. (does that make any sense? its early in the am). Guess I want to say its a gentlemanly code (no offense sfgirl). If I see something someone has been looking for on Craigslist or in a shop I don't out it here. I have sent PM's to members of this board to help them find a part in the past though.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

willy2004 said:


> Information that is given "freely" is given *free *of any conditions on how it is used.
> 
> If I provide some accurate info or just my opinion about a vintage bike and that info is passed on to other interested parties then I consider it to be a *good thing* - just my opinion.
> 
> I don't think you are speaking for the whole board when you say "we" ...


To clarify a couple of things, I was stating what I see as the _general_ feeling of the regular posters here, based on numerous past incidents and their reactions to them. As I said, some don't care, some do, but if anyone is looking for info to put into an auction it's good form to state that up front so those who do care don't feel like they've been taken advantage of. You might think it's a "good thing", but I know for a fact that there are a number of people on this board that disagree with you.

Personally, I'm neutral on the whole subject. I don't mind answering general questions, regardless of the inquirer's intent, although I'd rather not be quoted directly in an auction. However, I respect others' opinions on the subject.

As for "outing" good deals, how would you feel if you found something on eBay you really wanted that was selling for less than it's worth, with almost no apparent interest from others, only to have someone else broadcast it to a board full of people that are most likely to want it too? It's especially bad with CL ad's, because there you actually have to do some work to find good deals. It's happened more than once that someone finds a good deal, makes an offer that the seller agrees to, and then the ad gets outed and the seller reneges on the deal because he got a better offer. I consider a deal a deal, but most people have no qualms about blowing off a verbal contract if it means more money in their pocket. You may think you're being helpful by outing auctions and ad's, but really you're just screwing the people who wanted that item as inexpensively as possible.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

This post makes me laugh....
Well put Willy2004........

My perception is there are too many regular posters here who supplement their income through flipping bikes. These flippers try to discourage any type of commentary that may indirectly affect their profit margin by stating this dialogue is no good for the VRC community. 
Too bad, but since these are the same people who have the most vested interest in this forum and the direction it goes, I am sure things will stay the same. 

Not my worry, I am only a lurker........
T


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

bushpig said:


> But not *the* moderator.
> 
> Personally I don't think a move toward making this group into Antique Road Show is a good thing. I've got the passion and I know a lot of others do to. I sell my share of stuff, but I often get the impression that these pump the information posts are just about the money. Weak sauce.


Wait a second...the reason why you restrict discussion of bikes that are for sale on CL and ebay is not because you hope to save money on the very same bike? (But not that you can ride it but rather so that you can stash it or buy/sell it for a profit....)

Not that there is anything wrong w/doing this, but let's be realistic about who is "all about the money."  There is nothing actually wrong with asking questions about bikes and bike parts...just as a MTBR Moderator did on this forum: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=487586

It's a posting forum dude - get w/the program.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

willy2004 said:


> Wait a second...the reason why you restrict discussion of bikes that are for sale on CL and ebay is not because you hope to save money on the very same bike? (But not that you can ride it but rather so that you can stash it or buy/sell it for a profit....)
> 
> Not that there is anything wrong w/doing this, but let's be realistic about who is "all about the money."  There is nothing actually wrong with asking questions about bikes and bike parts...just as a MTBR Moderator did on this forum: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=487586
> 
> It's a posting forum dude - get w/the program.


You haven't been around long enough to understand how things work here in the VRC. Try using your eyes and not your mouth.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Personally I don't think a move toward making this group into Antique Road Show is a good thing.


Damn, I wanted the Keno brothers to appraise my bikes


----------

